# Culps Special - Baggage Area?



## radialrob (Oct 6, 2011)

I've sent an email to Steve Culp inquiring about the size of the baggage area in a Culp Special, but I figured I'd ask out here as well. Does anyone know the dimensions of the baggage area in a Culp's Special? What about weight limitations? How is it accessed (baggage door, behind seat, etc.)?
My wife likes to go shopping when we fly and I need to make sure we have a way to get any found treasures home.
Thanks in advance for the help!
Rob


----------

